# North east exotic group !!!!!! News news



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

With a week to go before the first meeting I thought it important to clarify the situation regarding this meeting.

The first meeting is being held a CYBER AQUATICS in Gateshead.

I can arrange transport for those of you wishing to attend who are based in Teesside and surrounding areas!!!! ASK!!!

*The main aim of this meeting is to judge the level of interest and to form a committee AND to get venues for regular Tyneside & Teesside meeting!!!!!*

Without the kind offer to hold it at CA's unit it would be very difficult to do.

I will give a short talk (for me that means about 45 minutes) on Herping in Arizona followed by introductions and suggestions....

THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT SO IF INTERESTED PLEASE ATTEND!!

Feel free to e-mail me or pm me and please please please get as many enthusiast to attend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll be there, but am seriously concerned about lack of promotion, and hope that word of mouth has worked - otherwise it might only be a small turnout, and maybe not a good coss section of the North East. If you could send some posters with the venue and date on it I will distribute them no problem to the Zoo Logic customers in the North East - thats about 30 shops - and also put the poster up in Coast to Coast Exotics.

If there is an agenda can I suggest the following;
Voting system on a committee.
Committee structure
If the group is to be affiliated or stand alone - for example a North East branch of the IHS.
Meeting place - desperately needs to be put to bed. This one topic alone could make or break the club. There are plenty of free meeting rooms in pubs in both Teesside and Tyneside, so that is one way to side step the ill feeling that has undoubtedly arisen due to the Cyber meet. Otherwise next meeting needs to be in a shop in Teesside. Then back up to Tyneside, or at least take a vote for the general feeling.
Regularity of meetings, possibly more often in winter, less frequently in summer. Maybe with the possibility of day trips rather than meets in the summer?
Possible speakers for future meets - I can do some but rather hope that talks dont become dependant on me and Greame has past clubs sometimes have. I have my debut talk on Equador and the Galapagos to still take place.....

That'll do for now, until I think a bit more.


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

Questions.

Any idea about time? Sunday were open 11am-4pm

Club banners, might still be able to get some made still if i get then asap, but i did ask for a logo a while ago.

Advertising, i have none. I've seen none. With a logo i could have put it on our weekly advertising, or even on our 10000 leaflet drop this week.

Numbers? Any idea.


I really just need some feedback. 

Chris


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Im sure it was for a 2pm meet on sunday , hope that helps a bit :2thumb:


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

yup that was my understanding aswell


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok will have table and projection screen setup ready if needed.

Plus for this weekend only......






*10% OFF*
* ALL REPTILE*
* DRY GOODS *
*&*
* ANIMALS!!!!!*




:2thumb:Chris:2thumb:​


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh dear Chris, you've well and truely lit the touch paper there - stand back! 

:blowup:

Or another way of putting it the the s**t is about to hit the fan! Sorry no similey available for that one........

Such bad feelings amongst the traders out there - up to now not one Zoo Logic pet shop customer we have given the poster to this week will put it up.

Lets hope all goes well, see you on Sunday!


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

is this a serious north east reptile group or a 10% off day at cyber?
im not a trader but i can now totally see why they would be unhappy about this. infact even just as a keeper i am unhappy about it. i wanna meet other keepers and talk reptiles without our hosts trying to rake in extra bussiness with free drinks and money off deals. 

it should of been held in a pub or a community centre and this shows exactly why


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont see what all the fuss over location is about. I personally dont care where it is, surely some like minded people can get together once a week without all this c:censor. My only problem is transport :whip:


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

yeah but what happens when someones asks for your oppinion on good shops and your standing in one that you usually wouldnt use. will you feel comfortable recommending a different shop within earshot of the owner of the premises thats hosting the meet?

i want to feel totally free to express my views on all aspects of reptile keeping becuase if we cant then it is pointless setting it up. the reason most bussiness owners will want to host is so they can get extra people in thier doors and hopefully extra money in the till as shown above with Cybers 10% off offer


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I think there has been lots of lessons learnt, and I hope we can see it through these difficult times - it would be good to see a club in the north.

Politics will always rear its head, certain people dont like certain other people, shops have a natural tendancy to be at least cagey towards each other - its just the way it is.

I hope Greame doesnt think I am betraying anything said between us, but I think he has some reservations now about his decision about the first meet. I think he is genuinely surprised about the negative reactions to the meeting at Cyber Aquatics. Maybe it would have been easier to just meet at a pub? Who knows? Either way, the meeting is now arranged, and we need to support it, if for no other reason than having your voice heard.


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

I can see where your coming from but still I think its alot of fuss over nothing personally. I mean Kevins going and he has his own shop and its already been said its not going to always be at Cyber it was just a place to get things going. As well as if asked about shops or anything else I feel most people might be more polite but still would be honest about what they feel and not recommend things they dont actually think, because people care too much about their animals to do that.
But if it ever gets decided to be have a meet in a pub Im all for that :2thumb:


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I just add if anyones going from chester le street and wouldnt mind giving me a lift it would be appreciated :whistling2:


----------



## Conn (May 20, 2008)

I'll be there.

I don't understand what all the fuss about the location is all about. It's been made clear that it'll only be at Cyber Aquatics for the first one (we have to meet somewhere to decide on where we'll be based). Personally, I think it's a good idea. The location(s) to be used in future can be decided on Sunday.

Conn


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I got a change in my work shifts so hope to be there just after 3PM
Look forward to seeing other RFUK members there.


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Im ill at the minute so cant go but I hope all goes well and Im looking forward to hearing how it turned out :2thumb:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the pub would be a better meeting place or Coast to Coast,,,,Only say that cos im over the road. 

Anyway sadly couldnt male it so how did it all go?


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Cant make it to the first meet now my other half has his son staying over so we're having a family day out. Anyway hope to see you all next time!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Well i never made it to the first meet unfortunatly travelling back from liverpool today , douse anyone know how it went? again apologies cheers 
MM


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Moira and I got there about 3:30, as I had earlier commitments, but spoke with Kevin Steven, Graham Skinner and 3 or 4 other people who's names I did not get, sorry guys.
Kevin said he thought there had been something like 14 people from the forum attend.
There was a table with snacks and soft drinks off to one side :notworthy:
After 20 minutes Moira and I had to leave to meet a friend but I'm glad we got to pop in.
There was some talk about being in a pet shop not being the best idea, for several reasons and that maybe a different type of venue would increase attendance.
Stephen


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

_*Thanks to those who attended the first meeting we had 20 people which I as initial organgrinder am very happy with!

The next meting will be arranged by Jonathan and is likley to be in a pub or similar in the Northern part of our region.

The use of Cyber Aquatic was always going to have its issues but Rigsby and I would like to thank the staff at CA for making the FIRST meeting possible and for putting on a spread..cheers guys!!!

Although we never go t round to arranging a committee we have sufficient support to make us feel it is worthwhile continuing and building on this meeting.

I will be getting some leaflets printed about the group and would appreiate help in getting them to ALL our northern dealers!!

We will have one more pre christmas meeting and at that meeting we hope to be able to formalise things for 2009.

This will include field trips, talks, and visits to ther groups!!

Thanks to you guys/girls who came and to those of you who could not come due to other commitments..

We look foward to a great second meeting in 4 weeks time (mid week)

Nice to meet Steven again after many years!!!!

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:*_


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry have just seen this thread.

The original post has the title of North East Exotics Group. Could you clarify a point for me. Is a purely a herptology group or does it include exotic mammals aswell. Some of the later post lead me in the direction of it being about reptiles, amphibians etc.

Best Wishes 

Neil


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

working title for the group

northern
exotics 
amphibians &
Reptiles
Group



a domain name has been purchased for the group

ALL Exotics welcome!!!!!

ALL exotic enthusiasts most welcome!!!!


----------



## Conn (May 20, 2008)

I managed to get there. Good couple of talks from Graeme.

Looking forward to the next meeting.
Hugh


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Both myself and Mel enjoyed the meeting. We will do what we can to support the group in the future. Looking forward to the first "southern" meeting. That sounds strange being so proud to be northern...............


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice to meet you all, sorry i could not watch the entire lecture but was a relatively busy day.


Chris


----------



## Conn (May 20, 2008)

What's going on guys? Have there been any more meetings?


----------



## Conn (May 20, 2008)

anyone there?


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

EEEEcccchhhhhhoooooooooooooo......


----------



## Conn (May 20, 2008)

I take it the North East Group has disbanded then?


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

there used to be a north east group before that was held in billingham i attended about 3 times and enjoyed each time i went.it was good to get to speak to people in the same hobby.i guess this one has bitten the dust then.i would also like to know if it has disbanded because it would be nice for a change of scenery and to speak to some people in the flesh who own reptiles as not many people in grangetown area do really lol.


----------

